# Breeches as everyday pants?



## Olayak (May 24, 2016)

Ok, this is a little silly but does anyone wear their breeches during the day instead of pants? The legging look is very in style and, honestly, my breeches are so comfortable. I'm just wondering if I'm nuts to consider this. Thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you want to wear them, go ahead. I wouldn't, even though they are comfortable, they look sort of goofy as streetwear. Also mine are on the pricey side and I save them for riding.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are happy wearing them, why worry! Fashion is a fickle thing and if other peoples opinions don't matter then there is nothing to stop you


----------



## Olayak (May 24, 2016)

They kind of look like Ralph Lauren equestrian style... and leggings are in right now... just wondering if I'm totally nuts. LOL.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

I will if you do!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have two pair of boot cut riding pants (western style).

I used to wear them to work all the time and get compiliments on my "unusual" pants, lol

I still wear them to run errands.

I have never used them to ride because they are so comfortable and I don't want to ruin them. They aren't made anymore, so I will be out of luck if they wear out before I do


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

If you like it wear it.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I spend the day at the barn in breeches and end up doing all my shopping and errands in my breeches, too. I have no intention of setting trends, but .......

But, yes.......my breeches are very comfy.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> I have two pair of boot cut riding pants (western style).
> 
> I used to wear them to work all the time and get compiliments on my "unusual" pants, lol
> 
> ...


There are still plenty of western "breeches" out there










https://www.google.com/webhp?source...riding+pants&tbm=shop&spd=3033961254761418763


Kerrits Microcord Bootcut Extended Kneepatch Tights

Kerrits Riding Pants


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol at your comment about Ralph Lauren style... hun they based their "style" off of equestrian wear not the other way around.

I do it all the time, nothing a good wash won't fix after being worn. I like wearing them to my desk job, pairing them with booties and a flowy top always works.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't ever get up in the a.m. and put on breeches if I'm not riding, but as others have said, I certainly do errands on my home from the barn w/ my breeches still on. Sometimes boots, spurs, and horse hair, too! :lol: I think the knee patches and seat make them a bit odd for intentionally being fashionable away from the barn, but who cares about that if it's what you want to wear!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> There are still plenty of western "breeches" out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you posted these. I hate change bit I'm glad you posted these in case I'm forced to relegate mine to having to see the barn for real


----------



## Olayak (May 24, 2016)

Of course I know Ralph Lauren based his style on equestrian clothes. That was my point. If he made riding clothes fashionable for every day wear, why not just skip his $400 pants and wear breeches instead!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

once i get some i more then likely will XD! leggings are comfortable but they dont CONTAIN the legs ****!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

People slop around all over the place in those PJ bottom things. I'd say breeches are about 25 steps above those.
Sloppin' in jammies...stylin' in breeches! Horse hair and all.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a pair of full seat breeches I use in a western saddle because I used to wear yoga pants in a suede seat saddle. Now I have a suicide seat and I slide EVERYWHERE and I was totally unseated even at the trot. Anyway, I wear my breeches everywhere. I wore them a full day to break them in and I fell in love. They're comfy, they look good, and I stick to any surface I'm sitting on :lol: I get some strange looks but whatever!


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

All the time! I've got a black pair of breeches with black knee patches that look just like leggings. I love to wear them as pants.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Given that I have more lumps than curves, I'm averse to wearing breeches period


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I ride in jeans, my every day wear = Jeans, I have no issue:wink:


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I actually wear mine under normal pants when its cold out, or when I'm riding right after work and every second counts so I save time on changing... or just when i feel like it lol. Wearing breeches makes me happehhh, theyre SO COMFY!! <3


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are comfortable, but I do only wear them when I'm riding/at the barn.
I wear LEGGINGS a lot in the fall/winter (they're so comfy!) but that's about it.

Although, like a few people said above, if I have to run errands before/after a ride, I'll be sure to leave them on. LOL & people stare at me but oh well!


----------

